
Job dissatisfaction has negative health effects by age 40 - happy-go-lucky
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/312458.php
======
Feneric
I guess this shouldn't be too surprising considering the fraction of our
waking lives that we spend in work, driving to or from work, or lunching at
work.

------
2close4comfort
Great now my job is ACTUALLY trying to kill me...

~~~
happy-go-lucky
We've almost known it for a while. I think that article is just trying to
alert us as to what may go wrong if things go wrong when we're young enough to
ward them off.

------
atombath
So they're telling us that people who had worse jobs in their 20s-30s were
worse off in their 40s? No way!

~~~
happy-go-lucky
Look around. There is something called example-based learning. Don't we
already know that?

------
ourmandave
In Silicon Valley don't they equate this with just "dying of old age"?

~~~
happy-go-lucky
Dying young of a Silicon Valley syndrome :-)

